# RMS Clerk serving an initial tour of 6 to 8 years in Halifax or Esquimalt?



## The HUN (30 Nov 2009)

I am currently with my application for RMS Clerk and currently they are working on my background check, I believe that it is definitely the position that suits me very well especially that I can apply my extensive administrative experience on it and also learn a lot of things with it too. One small question is intriguing me and it is on the job posting as quoted here,

*" For example, the enviro-centric model is fully utilized by this occupation in the early stages of the career. As an example, if you are issued a Navy uniform, you can expect to serve an initial tour of 6 to 8 years (minimum) on either coast (Esquimalt, B.C. or Halifax, N.S.). Following an initial posting to an operational unit (ship, combat arms unit, or air force base), a wider scope of employment opportunities is available. "[/i]*

My question is, once finished the BMQ I will be posted for my second training in Border ON and after that I will get posted in either coasts Esquimalt or Halifax, does that also mean that I will have to be posted for a whole 6 to 8 years on either one without the right to ask for a transfer? 

It sounds weird ...  If they keep every single new RMS Clerk in the same city for 6 to 8 years that means hundreds of them at the same place.

Is that right or I misunderstood it ?

Thanks everyone..


----------



## medicineman (30 Nov 2009)

There are lots of places to put clerks on those bases - and they're quite short of them I can assure you.  You could easily stay on the same base for 6 years and not work everywhere that you could possibly be employed.

MM


----------



## Occam (30 Nov 2009)

You're correct in that trades training is in Borden. You would then go off to a first posting - which, from the sounds of what you just posted, would depend on what colour uniform you're wearing.  If you were to go Navy, then you would indeed end up in Esquimalt or Halifax, where there actually are hundreds of positions available.  In Halifax - there are two orderly rooms, plus one in Shearwater, plus the RMS clerks on the ships, plus the clerks at Marlant, etc.  If you were Army or Air Force, I assume the opportunities for postings to other geographical locations would be greater.


----------



## The HUN (30 Nov 2009)

Thank you guys for your replies, it is what I was expecting, @ OCCAM - I am applying to wear the Navy uniform so I understand that my options are more geographically limited than others.
Another question on the same topic is, do we have a saying of where we prefer to go or that will be a decision up to them? Can I make that request for one of them?

Cheers!!


----------



## catalyst (30 Nov 2009)

medicineman said:
			
		

> There are lots of places to put clerks on those bases - and they're quite short of them I can assure you.  You could easily stay on the same base for 6 years and not work everywhere that you could possibly be employed.
> 
> MM



Is this a West coast thing, a Navy thing or a just short RMS clerks in general thing? I am currently filling in for an RMS clerk and was told there was a "shortage" too...


----------



## MasterInstructor (30 Nov 2009)

Speaking for Navy, you can request to be either at Halifax or Esquimalt. You will most likely get what you want, however that does not mean that you will. Decision is theirs but they will take into account what you have to say. 
Be prepared to go to either coast. 

cheers 

Edited- Apparently, Speaking for Navy is the wrong term to use and you get attacked by people, I MEANT in Navy. I did not mean "I SPEAK FOR NAVY"


----------



## aesop081 (30 Nov 2009)

MasterInstructor said:
			
		

> Speaking for Navy,



How long have you been in the Navy exactly ?


----------



## The HUN (30 Nov 2009)

Considering Esquimalt (Victoria) is one of the most expensive cities in Canada, if I am posted there would I have any increase of salary or is it the same everywhere?

I am finalizing my NAVY RMS application and have an interview pretty soon, starting to realize that I should have chosen a different element in the forces so that way I would have more options.


----------



## medicineman (30 Nov 2009)

ArmySailor said:
			
		

> Is this a West coast thing, a Navy thing or a just short RMS clerks in general thing? I am currently filling in for an RMS clerk and was told there was a "shortage" too...



I think it's a bit of everything - lots of jobs to fill and not enough clerks to fill them, plus it's expensive out here, plus nobody wants to be on a ship, and so on...

MM


----------



## MasterInstructor (30 Nov 2009)

Well, if you are posted to Victoria, you will get PLD if you are not living on base with the exception of PMQ. PLD for Victoria is about $800 a month these days. 

cheers


----------



## Occam (30 Nov 2009)

MasterInstructor said:
			
		

> Well, if you are posted to Victoria, you will get PLD if you are not living on base with the exception of PMQ. PLD for Victoria is about $800 a month these days.
> 
> cheers



Why wouldn't you have just said that Victoria gets $816 unless you're in single quarters?

The HUN - For what it's worth, Halifax gets $631 PLD.  The difference is that you'll probably live long enough to own your home on the east coast.  Real estate is considerably cheaper than Victoria.


----------



## Zyllon (30 Nov 2009)

..

If a couple apply together and both r posted to the same location (Halifax or Esquimalt)...     both of them gets PLD? Even if they live in the same house?


Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (30 Nov 2009)

For PLD Questions, go here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52775.0

or here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41849/post-362009#msg362009

or here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40422/post-668610#msg668610

or one of several other topics on PLD.


----------



## dapaterson (30 Nov 2009)

Short version:  Sharing accomodation with someone also getting PLD gets each of you 75% of the rate.


----------



## Scott (30 Nov 2009)

MasterInstructor said:
			
		

> Speaking for Navy, you can request to be either at Halifax or Esquimalt. You will most likely get what you want, however that does not mean that you will. Decision is theirs but they will take into account what you have to say.
> Be prepared to go to either coast.
> 
> cheers
> ...



You were not attacked. A question was asked of you. Think about it.


----------



## Zyllon (30 Nov 2009)

Thanks  George Wallace but those treats are really old and almost 100% of the link on there had been removed from Force.gc.ca

most of  the information are sooooo 2005.... I don't think I made any mistake asking my question here because it is related to the topic...

Anyway thank you very much for your attempt to help.

I know we have to keep the forum organized but there is no reason to be paranoiac about it. There is a fine line between straightforward  and rudeness 


Cheers


----------



## Lil_T (30 Nov 2009)

Speaking as a person who is also going Navy RMS CLK, I'd like you -OP- to keep in mind that you are in a purple trade, so regardless of the uniform you are given there is a possibility to be posted anywhere in the country where there is a need.  Occam is correct that you can be in Halifax or Esquimalt for the full 6-8 years and never work in all the places you could be employed.  You could also go to Petawawa, Cold Lake, Shilo, Victoria or anywhere else a clerk is needed.  However, your initial tour may not be that long... really, once you are out there and working, you're essentially at the mercy of the career manager, and the needs of the CF.


----------



## Biohazardxj (30 Nov 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't take to much stock in that quote.  For years I have been attending the career manager briefs, and every year I hear the same think.  "a well rounded career will see you a two operational units (ship and field) then a static unit (airforce).  Once higher in rank you will go to a RSS, Recruiting centre, or school."  Also, since we went to DEUs I have also heard them say that a Pte's first posting will be with his or her environment.  Yes, it does happen, but in reality you have just a good of chance of ending up in Petawawa as your first post.

As for tour lengths, granted they are getting longer on average, but again no guarantee that it will be 6 to 8 years.  I will use myself as an example:  25 years in, blue DEU.  With the exception of the last 3 years in Borden, my entire career has been on air bases, and not by my choice either.  I have had two postings of 3 years, one of six years and one of 10 years.  

I also know an other clerk who wears the Army DEU with as much time in as me and has never seen the field.  Basically it is a crap shoot.  You will go where you are needed first.  Matching uniform to work location is secondary.  I am sure there are clerks out there that will argue this based on their posting experiences, so take this for what it is worth.  This is just my opinion based on my experiences.


----------



## FDO (2 Dec 2009)

We had an RMS Sgt in a Navy uniform that had never seen saltwater until last posting season. Now he working on base out West. I have a Navy RMS LS working for me who has never seen saltwater. He's been in Toronto his whole career. One RMS I sailed with in an Army uniform is still in the Halifax area after 10 years. Quotes are good and sometimes great to read but don't go to Vegas and put any money on what you read as quoted.  There is a reson it's written on paper and not stone!! The needs of the service come first.


----------



## The HUN (2 Dec 2009)

I want to thank everyone's input on my request of info here.
I gather that most of what you ask may be attended but what it matters is mostly of where the forces really needs the position.

Cheers!!


----------



## TFLY (12 Dec 2009)

And if you have to choose between coasts....I LOVE HALIFAX!!!!  (my home)  

Good luck!


----------



## Zyllon (12 Dec 2009)

my son lives in Halifax..  Navy... 

 after 6 months: 

"daddy it is something between nowhere and anything.. please help me.. came to rescue me"  


LMAO
 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## FDO (15 Dec 2009)

If you son is not having fun in Halifax it's because he's not going to the right places. Tell him to check out the Split Crow and Lower Deck. I can't find a reason why someone would NOT want to be out East. I've been in Toronto for 2 1/2 years now and am posted back next summer. I'm looking forward to going back where life is sane!!


----------

